# Roach Stations inside hive for SHB control.



## matt1954 (Sep 8, 2010)

I use the political signs you see on the side of the road and roach paste which you can find in Home Depot or Lowes. I inject the roach paste into small squares of the road sign cut with a sheet rock knife, and then place them on the frames usually two or three to a deep so six in a double. Replace them after 60 days. This should really help with SHB. It works great for us.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

Jredburn told me about using the political signs; I think what he does is cut squares, which then the bees chase beetles into. When you take them out, quickly put them in a bucket of water to drown them. I now have some signs from a recent election (my country bees' landlord was running for an office). I'm going to give it a try, without the paste to see how that goes.


----------



## David LaFerney (Jan 14, 2009)

A few adult hive beetles are not a big deal and certainly are not sufficient cause to put illegal untried chemicals in your bee hives. I am *not* extremely anti chemical BTW.

Hives that "fail because of SHB" almost ALWAYS have another big underlying problem - with an absent or failing queen at the top of the list followed closely by mite syndrome and chronic robbing and associated malnutrition. If you stay on top of those 3 you will rarely ever lose a hive to SHB - even when you see a lot of adult beetles.


----------



## CBoggs (Jun 20, 2014)

Hey Guys. Anyone seen the "Fat Bee Man's" twist on the political sign for hive beetle treatment. He plugs one end with Crisco, then puts Roach Proof in the middle, the seals the other end with Crisco. Anyone tried this and what was the results. Thanks


----------



## UTvolshype (Nov 26, 2012)

CBoggs said:


> Hey Guys. Anyone seen the "Fat Bee Man's" twist on the political sign for hive beetle treatment. He plugs one end with Crisco, then puts Roach Proof in the middle, the seals the other end with Crisco. Anyone tried this and what was the results. Thanks


Roach stations, I've put them under the hives where bees can't get to them = not effective, maybe killed some wood roaches. Political cut-up signs work but FBM uses boric acid. With the roach stuff I've seen commercial guys cut the sign material with a sharp knife to make a slit and then add the paste inside the slit and then sealing the middle cut with ducktape where you put the treatment so bees can't get to it. It will knock down the SHB population very quickly. Bee careful and not when honey supers are on. I would only do this when making nucs up in the summer.


----------



## Qvox (May 21, 2015)

I dug up this old thread because I'm curious. Isn't the active ingredient in roach motels boric acid? They make boric acid tablets for roaches. It's my understanding all they are is bait and boric acid. So my question is what's the difference between using those, and the people who use traps with boric acid in it?


----------

